# Farbe ersetzen Werkzeug



## DanFighter (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo photoshopper

Ich habe mal wieder ein Bitte an euch !

Könntet Ihr mir in folgender Sache weiterhelfen ?

Ich habe mein Bike mit dem "Farbe ersetzen Werkzeug" digital umlackiert.
Ich weiß zu diesem Thema habe ich schon einmal ein Thread eröffnet, nur bin ich damals nicht so richtig weitergekommen und nach dem Umbau des Bikes bin ich nun wieder hier angelangt.

Ist es möglich die Schritte welche ich mit Farbe ersetzen Werkzeug gemacht habe, einfach mit einer anderen Farbe ersetze ?
Ich möchte nicht eine halbe Stunde mit dem Werkzeug alles übermalen, sondern dies einmalig machen und dann nur noch mit Auswahl einer neuen Farbe die Schritte von Photoshop wiederholen lassen.
So könnte ich schnell verschiedene Farbtöne ausprobieren und mir schnell ein große Auswahl an "Lacvkierungen" zusammenstellen.

Aber bitte nicht mir dem "Farbton/Sättigung" Tool, das verfälscht nur alles.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Unterstützung !

Gruß

danfighter


----------



## ink (6. Oktober 2008)

Nutz doch einfach die "Selektive Farbkorrektur".
Sind nur ein paar Schieberegler und 2 Klicks und gut ist 

mfg


----------

